# Experience with this TX trainer



## Lmilr

I was just wondering if anyone has had any experience with a trainer named Butch Cappel who works at K9 Kountry in Burleson Texas. Experience either with him or any dogs that he has trained is welcome 
We are considering him for getting our dog into just basic training for now and will see where it goes from there. The information on the website looks really good and I see that he does have licenses for training of K9/Police training so (I'm assuming) that he's obviously worth it but still just wondering. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## szariksdad

I can say Butch has managed to burn bridges with a lot of good dog trainers on another website I frequent so I would be leery of him. I have read his website but you can find better training resources from others.


----------



## hallix

I know that atleast some of the Mansfield police train with him. I've never met him but I've known people that have had dogs trained with him and liked it. I've _thought _about actually doing his dog trainer's school thing he has, but I'm still not sure. He has a forum that you can sign up on and you might be able to get a better feel for him through that. Sorry I can't give any first-hand advice. 

Haley


----------



## rebelsgirl

There is another trainer in Alvarado. She is really good. I can send you the info if you want. And it is posted here in the forum also. I don't know about this guy. I never heard of him.


----------



## tpommer

rebelsgirl said:


> There is another trainer in Alvarado. She is really good. I can send you the info if you want. And it is posted here in the forum also. I don't know about this guy. I never heard of him.


I know this is an older post, but I'd LOVE to have info on the trainer in Alvarado! I'm about 10 miles south of there, and have had trouble finding a trainer reasonably close to me. As for the gentleman in question in this post, I tried him and it seemed like it was going to be a good fit, but he was a no-show, no-call, no-follow-up for our very first session. 

FYI, I'm in Grandview, TX and I'm looking for basic obedience training (for starters). Any recommendations would be appreciated!

**ETA - just found another post with the info I was looking for re: Alvarado trainer.


----------



## Butch Cappel

Tpommer, I'm afraid you may have me confused with someone else, you see I am actually a professional with a full service kennel and training school. All my training is done here at the facility so I couldn't have been a no show, no call, no follow up, I live here!

Szariksdad I believe the question was _"has anyone here had any experience WITH Butch Cappel, or any dogs he's trained?"_ NOT "has any one here read any message boards that Butch Cappel has posted on?" 

Although you don't use your name without knowing who you are I will say, We have never met, I have never trained a dog for you, you have never been to my kennel, you have no first hand knowledge of any dogs I've trained or of me, so what question do you think your answering?

Haley, come out sometime, be glad to show you around and show you how we train. 

Lmilr glad to see you checking out your potential trainers I'm told you can find a lot of info if you google my name or any other trainers name, and here is a link to a resume done by one of the security assoc. I gave a seminar for that might be helpful;
Dog Trainer's Central -- Credentials 
good luck with your dog hope he is the best ever


----------



## msvette2u

We've consulted with Butch about 8-10mos ago via phone and email and he was kind and caring about our situation. If we lived in Texas we'd use his facility.


----------



## kgl

I've used Butch to train my GSD and I could not be happier. He has done a wonderful job with her and has been an amazing source of information for me. Butch has been more than accomadating with all of my questions and follow ups. She is 8 months old now and at the point where she is ready for her 1st obedience trial thanks to the work he did with her as a younger puppy. I still use him to board my dog when I have to travel and it is such a relief knowing that I'm leaving her in good hands. I know she is cared for, played with and looked after while she is with Butch. I think so highly of him that I've referred friends to him and I've been asked by several acquaintances who trained my dog after seeing how well behaved she is.


----------

